
'Screenshots of Despair': terrifying messages from everyday software - shawndumas
http://www.theverge.com/2012/3/23/2896807/screenshots-of-despair
======
ggchappell
What is the point of linking to The Verge? Here is the blog being discussed:

<http://screenshotsofdespair.tumblr.com/>

